
Strandead Card Game (play tests available) - leggettr
https://boardgamegeek.com/article/25453707
======
leggettr
STRANDEAD

Strandead is a trick-taking card game in which players must survive the
longest by discarding cards that their opponents can't match or raise.

The players must choose their plays carefully, in order to survive the next
attack and sabotage other players in turn. An ever-growing number of zombies
continue to make the attacks more vicious as the game progresses, leading to a
fast paced, hectic and unique experience.

------
leggettr
Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/strandeadgame](https://www.facebook.com/strandeadgame)
Website: [http://strandeadgame.com/](http://strandeadgame.com/)

Feedback welcome and appreciated

